# 3D Engine und anderes



## ubuntu-user (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich programmiere nun schon seit einigen Jahren verschiedene Sachen, darunter auch ein bisschen Java und seit beginn des Schuljahresbeginn muss ich mich mit Java beschäftigen. Nun will ich mit 2 Freunden ein Spiel entwickeln. Der eine ist ein Blender-Fan und der andere wie ich auch ein Programmierer. Unser Ziel ist ein Strategiespiel, welches natürlich Plattformunabhängig sein soll. Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen, damit wir die Sache richtig anpacken können.

*Wie 3D darstellen?*
Welche Varianten 3D-Models mit Java auszugeben sind den für die Ausgabe von Spielegrafik geeignet.
Ich hab beim stundenlangen Stöbern und Suchen schon viel über *Java 3D* und *JPCT* gelesen. Jedoch ist nun die Frage, welches mehr Performance bietet. Denk ihr ein Strategiespie (soll Richtung Mittelalter gehen), lässt sich flüssig für Java programmieren oder ist Java dafür zu Schwach, was man immer wieder liest?

Welche Formate eignen sich für die Models und Texturen? Ich war ein bisschen erstaunt, wie groß ein einfacher Lebkuchenmann ist, der mit Blender erstellt und mit einer Textur versehen ist. Da ich im JPCT-Tutorial-Thread, der nun leider ruhig ist, von 3D Studio gelesen habe, hab ich mal in das 3ds-Format exportiert. ~9 MByte sind nicht gerade wenig, für ein einfaches Model mit Textur finde ich. Wie kann man möglichst kleine Dateien erstellen, die auch einfach zu verarbeiten sind? (Models + Textur in einer Datei oder getrennt ist denk ich mal egal.)

Vielleicht habt ihr noch Tipps und Tutorials für uns?


PS: Wir wollen kein Generals oder ähnliches Grafikniveau erreichen, jedoch sollte das Spiel, gute Models vorrausgesetzt, schon was schönes auf den Monitor bringen.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

ubuntu-user hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedoch ist nun die Frage, welches mehr Performance bietet. Denk ihr ein Strategiespie (soll Richtung Mittelalter gehen), lässt sich flüssig für Java programmieren oder ist Java dafür zu Schwach, was man immer wieder liest?


Man liest ziemlich viel Unsinn....
http://bytonic.de/html/jake2_de.html


----------



## EgonOlsen (9. Mai 2007)

Wenn du Modelle für Spiele erstellst, musst du wesentlich weniger Polygone verwenden. Ich vermute mal, der zitierte Lebkuchenmann ist nicht explizit für die Verwendung in einem Spiel konstruiert worden.
Ansonsten: Die Performance von Java reicht sicherlich aus für das, was ihr da machen wollt. Die Geschwindigkeit wird euer absolut kleinstes Problem sein.


----------



## ubuntu-user (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten. Es freut mich zu hören, dass Performance und Dateigröße wohl nicht so sehr unsere Probleme werden.

Nun nochmal zu meinen Fragen: Wie kann ich den am besten so etwas realisieren d.h. welche 3D-Engine könnt ihr den empfehlen? Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein paar Tipps / Tutorials dazu, wo ich mich einlesen kann.

*@EgonOlsen:* Ich denke du hast Recht. War nur so ein Beispiel aus dem Netz oder so. War ja nur testweise. Muss mich da noch ein bisschen mit beschäftigen bzw. mein Freund muss sich damit beschäftigen.


----------



## java-Freak_ (20. Mai 2007)

Ach hast du auch dieses schöne Blender Tutorial mit dem Lebkuchenmann gemacht. Das waren meine ersten Blendererfahrungen^^


----------

